# New to macro, tell me what you think



## Omofo (Jul 14, 2011)

Natural light and handheld. I have yet to do any processing, currently short on time and need to pick up photoshop. C&C appreciated
1-buckeye butterfly








2- I think the pop up flash fired on this one.






3- blue damsel fly






4


----------



## Omofo (Jul 14, 2011)

Wish this one had greater DOF.


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm new to photography too. But in my opinion #1 is too far out, maybe zoom in on the butterfly more next time. #2 might be overexposed. I like #3 and #4 might be too blurry at the angle you took it at. I feel that the dragonfly's legs should also be in focus if possible next time/


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 14, 2011)

I like #5, but I see too much noise in the photography.


----------



## Omofo (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been struggling with DOF due to lack of lighting, and would love to see more of the subject in focus. I've got a tighter shot of #1,but one of the wings is OOF.
Even when I set my camera's iso to 100, there is more noise then I would like to see. I'm not sure if it is the lens, camera, or the resolution.:meh:

I am using a sony A55 16mp w/ a tamron 90mm macro.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 24, 2011)

Some general remarks:

- You need an out of socket flash to avoid shadows.
- Use an higher f value to get more DOF. Tammy goes well till f/16 or even more. Take some test shots.
- Don't center, unless justified, your photos. Use the thirds rule instead.
- If it is not a close-up don't cut subject body parts and give enough space from sides.

regards


----------

